# Cream Legbar sexing



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

So I can determine sex on 2 of these 3 Cream Legbars....but the other is a mystery. Can anyone help!?










Thanks


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I know the one on the right is a male. I know the one on the left is female. The middle one is a mystery!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Here's a better picture of the middle chickens head. I do see a tiny whitish patch. So, my guess now is boy. So, 2 boy 1 girl


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute! I didn't know they could be sexed.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Found out that the guy I got the eggs from traded some roosters to diversify his flock. Got some bad genes. He's not selling any eggs for the next month while he figures it all out. So I only got had 5 hatch....kept the one female that had great day 1 color.


----------

